

Saudi Comic's Video Goes Viral But He's "Not a Social Activist" - mathattack
http://www.motherjones.com/mixed-media/2013/10/no-woman-no-drive-viral-video-saudi-arabia-hisham-fageeh-interview

======
jdmitch
Clearly he is trying to avoid being seen as a troublemaker by the Saudi
regime, so of course he has to backtrack from the "social activist" identity.

